# Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???



## Jonny1985 (24. März 2008)

Moin Moin,

Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt und kann mir Tipps geben wie auf was und wo man da angeln kann ???

Bin im Mai mit meiner Freundin und kann natürlich aufs Angeln nicht 100%ig verzichten !!!!:l:l

Würd mich über jede Antwort freuen !!!


----------



## Andre´ (27. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

In Rhodos Stadt ? oder auf Rhodos der Insel ?

Ersteres kA^^ 
Im Meer auf Rhodos isses schwer was vernünftiges zu erwischen. Das einzige was einigermassen ging, waren Meeräschen. Ansonsten kleine Lippfische und vereinzelt Meerbrassen. (feines Gerät, kleine Haken) 
Bei nem Hafen an der Mole hab ich mal nen Barrakuda rauben sehn, das war aber alles an grösseren Fischen..
Vom Boot hatte ich keine Möglichkeit zu angeln.

Lg

Opi


----------



## Jonny1985 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Antwort !!!

Es geht um Rhodos die Insel.....

Hört sich doch gut an !!!!

Was verwendet man denn da für Köder ??? Ich meine für Meeräschen und Lippfische ....Brotflocke?? Bin da nicht sehr bewandert 

Werde es auf jeden Fall Abends im Hafen ( wenn da einer ist ) mit nem im Mittelwasser laufenden Wobbler mal versuchen !!!

Kann halt nur ne kleine Teleskop Spinnrute und wenig Equipment mitnehmen weil meine Freundinn sonst meckert ; ) !!!

Naja vielen Dank für die Antwort

Hendrik |wavey:


----------



## Andre´ (28. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

Muscheln, Einsiedlerkrebse,Garnelen und für Meeräschen Weissbrotflocke.

Lg

Opi


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

Werde Mitte Mai auch nach Rhodos fahren, geangelt wird dort vermutlich wie im gesamten Mittelmeergebiet auch. Also auf Meeräschen, Brassen und kleineren Barschartigen mit feinem Gerät.


----------



## Schreck2 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

Seh das wie Ronny und Andre. Hab dort auch schon geschnorchelt und andere Angler gesehen. Würde es abends sogar mal an der Küste probieren. Fische gibts da tagsüber auf jeden Fall ganz gut, dann kanns ja abends nur noch besser werden. Empfehle dir, einfach (Grundangel-) Gerät mitzunehmen und dich an den Einheimischen zu orientieren (Köder, Montagen, Zeiten, ...)
Ich hab mich auf jeden Fall geärgert, als ich dort war und keine Angel dabei hatte ;-)


----------



## donlotis (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

Ich habe damals mit Tintenfischstücken im Hafen kleine Meerbrassen (> 30 cm) fangen können. In den Buchten war es schwieriger, ich hatte damals aber auch nur eine Handangel ("Catalina" oder "Yoyo") dabei... (auch wegen der Freundin!). 

In den Buchten sind Einheimische mit Harpunen losgetaucht (zum Teil mit Luft!!) und kamen oft mit dicken Barschen und Tintenfischen wieder zurück. Bei einer Wassertiefe von ca. 10 - 15 m.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

Nach dem der Urlaub ja auch schon eine Zeit zurückliegt kann ich nun ein Fazit ziehen wie Ich es hätte besser machen können.

An der Brandung hat ein Angler (Einheimischer) der jeden Tag am Strand mit seinen Ruten stand mit einer riesigen Teigkugel auf Grund geangelt !!!

Im Hafen von Rhodos Stadt waren sehr viele Angler die mit Ihren Ruten mit Pose und einfachen Brotteig gute Meeräschen gefangen haben !!!

Beim nächsten Mal weiss ich wie Hase läuft ; )


----------



## Köfi83 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

Hallo |wavey:

 ich hol den Alten Thread nochmal hoch weil ich am 23.06. nach Rhodos fliege, wir sind 5 km außerhalb von Lindos.

 da ich leidenschaftlicher Spinnfischer bin wollte ich mal wissen ob es dort überhaupt Sinn macht. Mit Pose und Teig möchte ich nicht fischen.

 Bei allem was ich gelesen habe denke ich da sich mein Gerät zuhause lassen kann oder gibt es mittlerweile andere Erkenntnisse?

 Danke für jeden Tip.

 Gruß Köfi


----------



## ulfisch (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

Du wirst dich nach 5 Minuten ärgern das du das gemacht hast.

Nicht ohne meine Rute:q

Nimm ne mittlere Spinnrute, ein paar Topwaterbaits, ein paar Metalljigs und Wobbler zwischen 10 und 20cm.
Vielleicht noch etwas Gummikrams für Wolfsbarsche

Farben: Silber, Silber/blau, Silber/blau/rosa, weiß/rosa.

Wenn Du noch L.Gerät hast, dann kannst du mit kleinen Wobbler, Jigs und Gummizeugs(unter 10Gr.) von Felsen aus auf Barsche und Brassen angeln.

Wenn Du ein Boot bekommst kannst Du definitiv auch schleppen gehen.
Allerdings ist  Ende Juni mMn nicht die Top-Zeit, irgendwas sollte aber immer gehen.


----------



## Horn10 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

Moin!

am 08.05. gehts für mich in Richtung Rhodos, nach Faliraki.
Östlich davon sehe ich bei Google-Maps einige Buchten (Antony Quinn Bay z.B.). Weiß jemand was darüber? Kann/darf man da angeln? Zu viele Badegäste?

Erlaubnisschein wird vom Ufer nicht benötigt, das ist noch Stand der Dinge, richtig?


----------



## Köfi83 (10. Februar 2016)

Hi, 
Würde mich freuen wenn du hier berichtest ich werde Ende Juni bei Lindos sein.

Köfi


----------



## Köfi83 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

Hi Horn10,

den Bericht wird es wohl nicht mehr geben....
Hat sonst wer Erfahrungen mitzuteilen?

Gruß Mario


----------



## glavoc (26. April 2016)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

ahoi Köfi83,
da du ja eine Salzwasserrolle suchst sowie eine geeignete Rute kann ich dir raten auf einen hohen Schnureinzug zu achten. So ab knapp 90 cm bis gern auch über einen Meter pro Kurbelturn. Sprich 6,2:1... Deine Rute sollte möglichst lang 2,7m bis ... sein und schnell sowie spitzenbetont arbeiten.
Die Bremse sollte auch mind. 6 kg bringen 
Dazu gutes Geflecht mit 20 lb Tragkraft und 0,28 oder stärkeres FC mit mind. 1,5 m Länge. Bedenke auch das du sehr viele Würfe machen must, sprich auf das Gewicht achten und dennoch auf Vollmetall-Korpus bestehen 
... Hmmm schau mal ein paar Videos wie dieses z.Bsp. ... sehr vieles kann mensch sich ja einfach abgucken, wie hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D1Miznhwe8
und dann je nach belieben immer weiter durchklicken 
lg

Auch sehr wichtig:http://www.alanhawk.com/blog/care.html


----------



## Köfi83 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

Hallo zusammen,

ganz kurzer Zwischenbericht.
Nachdem ich ja doch schon vorab mit ein paar Einheimischen gesprochen hatte, war meine Vorfreude schnell dahin, weil alle meinten, das es hier was das angeln angeht nicht so dolle ist.

Da ich a nun schon ein paar Tage auf Rhodos bin aber der Wind undtypisch viel zu stark war und heute nachlassen sollte, bin ich um 5:00 aufgestanden und los.

Was soll ich sagen, ich hatte mir etwas mehr erhofft.
Ich war 2-3h Spinnfischen, mit Wobblern, mit Oberflächenköder, mit Metaljigs, schnell eingekurbelt, schnell gejiggt, wieder Absinken lassen etc. ein Petermännchen und einen, da war ich selbst überrascht, Kugelfisch|bigeyes der war ca. 40-50cm groß.

Biss kam beim Metaljigs absinken lassen bzw. beim nächsten anjiggen hing was größeres. 
Aber kein einziger Räuber der mal auf den Köder knallt. Es sind schöne felsige Küsten, nur kaum Fisch. War da vorher schon Schnorcheln.
Mal schauen werde mal Abends gehen und wahrscheinlich noch einmal morgens.

Gruß Köfi


----------



## Nacktangler (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

versuchs mal abends mit Wobblern, in der Dämmerung kommen die Barrakudas in die Buchten. Zumindest tun sie das auf Samos


----------



## Köfi83 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

Danke für den Tip, Abends wollte ich es sowieso nochmal probieren.
Vielleicht klappt es ja, Barracuda wäre top.
Schauen wir mal.

Gruß
Köfi


----------



## Köfi83 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

Wie tief sind bei dir so die Buchten?


----------



## Köfi83 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

So, heute morgen wieder für 3h unterwegs gewesen.
Besser als gestern, auch Fehlbisse aber wieder 3 von den blöden Kugelfischen.....
Irgendwas mach ich falsch oder hab die falschen Köder.
Fische überwiegend metaljigs (Jiggen oder mit Speed einkurbeln) weil ich mit den wobblern nicht weit raus komme. Bin ja noch unerfahren, vielleicht liegt es auch daran oder die Stellenwahl passt nicht.

Werde heute Abend nochmal für 2h gehen, wenn da auch nix geht, genieße ich die restlichen 3 Tage hier.

Köfi


----------



## Köfi83 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wer hat schonmal in Rhodos geangelt ???*

So war heute Abend noch mal 2h Eisen und Wobbler schmeißen und hab das Essen mit der Familie ausfallen lassen, leider ne komplette Nullnummer. 
Denke ich kenne die Insel zu wenig und hab auch zu wenig Erfahrung bzw. bestimmt auch die falschen Köder. Bis nach Rhodos um mit einem Boot raus zu fahren wollte ich aber nicht und für Naturköder bin ich nicht ausgerüstet.

So die restlichen 3 Tage wird nicht mehr geangelt.

Mal schauen wo es nächstes Jahr hin geht.

Köfi


----------

